# Any service guys have trouble with bill payment?



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I was talking to my uncle on this, and was curious. Id eventually like to get into service work.

We always sent the bills after the work was done and we were gone, so I dont know. Any of you guys exeperience customers always trying to stiff them, or are the generally okay paying for the service? There will always be excpetions I guess. Just wondering.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I get paid upon completion of work.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Im COD on 99% of my jobs.
Property managers have always been the hardest to collect from.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

C.o.d.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You're gonna end up doing a lot of free jobs if you do billing...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Im a believer in giving an estimate up front before any work is done. Once they agree I do the work and then get paid.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

I get paid after the work is completed

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Gotta love the first time customers that ask if they can mail the check. I say I can wait a few while you write it now.
There are a few customers that i have done several jobs for that i dont collect right away on.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

80% is cod and the rest is billed since it is commercial


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I always try to get paid on completion of work, if not, then I get them to sign the invoice, they get the original, I get the copy underneath. Jobs that I think will be over $500 labour&materials I try to give a quoted price first.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I also have the ability to take a couple of major credit cards. Cost me about 3%, but better than not getting paid, and I usually factor that into the price.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

JoshJ said:


> I always try to get paid on completion of work, if not, then I get them to sign the invoice, they get the original, I get the copy underneath. Jobs that I think will be over $500 labour&materials I try to give a quoted price first.


I always keep the original copy and give copy to customer.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Honestly it helps being 6' 3" and having a large beard. In most cases I collect when I'm done. And if they give me a check I like to make sure they know that I know where they live. Lol.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Always secure payment before leaving. With absent property owner's, secure before work is started.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> C.o.d.


Collect on delivery???


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Collect on delivery???


Yes. 
I collect upon completion. I take cash lol check and I use square for credit cards. 2.75 percent in the bank next day.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Most residential customers pay when the job is done. With modern technology like iPhone credit card swiper, and pay pal, it usually isn't a problem.

New commercial accounts get the first call billed (if they need), and when they send payment they get one more, until we have established a relationship. This applies to small jobs. Big jobs pay half down, and are billed for the balance.

Honestly, with 15 years in the business, I have only not been paid (eventually) twice. Both times were commercial accounts, with long standing customers that went out of business, before paying. In retrospect, if I had been paying attention, I would have avoided being caught with my pants down. There were signs, I just wasn't looking. A lot of commercial accounts pay slowly (30, 60, 90 days). Don't be afraid to assign them a credit limit, and cut them off until they send you money. This can be hard when you are hungry, but if you run your business right, you should never be THAT hungry.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

C.O.D.

If its a good customer and they are not around at completion I'll leave a bill with a self addressed stamped envelope.

No problems so far.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I really like the c.o.d. calls but I do so much commercial sercive and property management work that the bill-outs are many. For instance, today I did 5 calls and came home with 3 checks. Last week I did 4 calls each on Thursday and Friday and came home with no checks. I do get paid on these calls so I'm not mad but I have to wait. Finding the GOOD billing accounts is the key. I have no complaints about the ones I have now but I've had and lost (fired) some bad ones in the past. 







Paul


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

It costs money to chase money, phone calls, extra efforts in organization, and the percentage that vanished.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Honestly it helps being 6' 3" and having a large beard. In most cases I collect when I'm done. And if they give me a check I like to make sure they know that I know where they live. Lol.


Ha ha! Funny. I have a friend, "big John the a/c guy" who has the same collection method. And his wife is even meaner!


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, yeah the credit card machines are the best. It always worked okay for us, probably because we lived in a small town of 2200 or so, and knew everyone. I think by the sounds of it, things have changed. Everyone hangs onto their cash longer than they used to.


----------

